
Ask HN: Remote work and benefits - dudul
Question for remote workers in the US.  For those who work for a company based in state A and live in state B, how does it work for your benefits?  Especially health coverage.  Different states have different requirements&#x2F;laws&#x2F;regulations.  Is it sometimes a problem if the health insurance company provided by your employer doesn&#x27;t operate in your state of residence?
======
DoofusOfDeath
My employer uses Trinet for payroll and health insurance. In theory it's a
good idea, but for some reason they only offer terrible health plans in my
state. It was so bad I opted to buy health insurance on the open market,
despite it coming from post-taxed income.

------
caw
My employer does payroll and benefits through a 3rd party provider. This
provider has a nexus in my state, which allows me to claim local taxes as well
as get a healthcare plan that meets my state minimums as well as has providers
in my area.

Technically I'm a dual employee of the 3rd party payroll company and my
employer (My W-2s have the payroll provider listed).

